# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Shedding hair at 26/ female...

## courtneyb1270

I started noticing hair loss about 3 weeks ago, and didnt think much of it... Until i started pulling clumps of hair out while washing it in the shower. Then when brushing it i would lose even  more hair in the brush and also noticed clumps coming out. i have noticed my hair loss underneath my pony tail,and that is the only spot that is really noticeable right now, but i can feel that my hair is thinning throughout the entire scalp. I have had numerous blood tests; testing my thyroid, CBC, Iron was a little low but i am not anemic, although my ferritin level was at 20. Which I think just may be my "normal" because back in 2007 i had my ferritin tested in a routine visit and it was at 21. And in 2007 i was NOT having any hair loss. Also had Vitamin D, and glucose tested. Everything came out normal, and my dr did mention that my ferritin wasn't even that low. I am so upset and scared that i am going to lose all of my hair if i dont figure out what is causing this. I am taking iron sulfate right now and fish oil. My dr has scheduled me for a patch skin sample, but that isn't until September. I am a 26 year old female. not pregnant btw, and my youngest is 3 years old. i never experienced any type of hair loss in the past, not during or after pregnancy. Any suggestions as to what could be going on? i would to love to hear from other people who have experienced this.

----------


## mattj

Do you normally wear your hair like in the photos or was that just to show us?  It looks like it's pulled back quite tight, and this can cause something called traction alopecia. Often it'll occur around the hairline and sides but can also happen in the area below the pony tail at the back of the neck.

I'm not saying this is definitely what's happening in your case, but it's my first thought upon seeing the photos.

----------


## courtneyb1270

I do wear my hair up about 4 days a week.. I am a server so have no option when at work. I will google that and read about it, thanks! I am also losing hair throughout my whole scalp as well though.

----------


## mattj

It could be that traction alopecia is occuring over a wider area as it won't only be hairs at the very bottom that are being pulled tight. Couldn't you tie it back in a looser way?

What exactly are we talking here when you say "clumps"?

You've investigated the other main possible reasons for female hairloss that I would've come up with, but there are other forms of alopecia which can cause people to lose hair. You might want to look up Telogen Effluvium, which is a form of hairloss where lots of hairs enter the resting (telogen) phase. It can be caused by stress, eating disorders and illnesses.

----------


## courtneyb1270

I will try wearing it a little looser, i actually wore my hair down all day until right before going to work. after reading your post i thought i would try not wearing it up as much. My dermatologist did say he thinks i have Telogen Effluvium. I just dont understand why i have it, if i do. I havent been more stressed then usual.. When i say clumps i mean at least 50-80hairs. then i lose another 30 in the hair brush, and sometimes ill lose 2 clumps. the clumps come out while my hair is wet. I lose so much hair in the shower that i have now cut back to washing only once a week. I was on birth control, Microgestin. I did speak with my OBGYN and he said he doubted that could be causing this hair loss. But i just stopped that pill a few days ago, just in case. I also asked him to run hormone tests, but he did not think that was needed.
Thank you for your suggestions, and information  i really appreciate it.

----------


## rebecca2012

Hi Courtney.

I am a 26 year old Female. I have just discovered that my hair has been malting more than usual.. Im so Freaked out by this as I have never had this problem before and my hair is already thin!! this is my WORST fear! When I brush my Hair i noticed that hair was coming out more than usual and I noticed it is just everywhere in my bathroom. The last 2 times I have washed my hair, there has just been peices that are longer than my hair and easy to pull out. Tonight I had a stupid amount of hair come out at once after washing. Maybe 30 strands. More possibly. Everyone is telling me not to worry about this, But HELLO!- its MY hair! Stupidly enough, I have worn hair extensions for a few years now on and off and have foolishly styled it with an hair iron for years. Now I think all of this damage has cought up... im punished and my hair is coming out. Could you please update me with what your situation is and what you have found out. I know you posted this quiet some time ago, AUG i think. I would really like to hear back from you if you wouldnt mind. I have an appointment booked with the Ashley and Martin hair clinic in 2 Mondays time. I have been to the hairdresser and switched shampoos. My friends have told me not to worry and that it is either to do with the weather, or stress ( I have been stressed alot lately), or diet. I have no idea. My scalp has also been quiet itchy at times. I would love a response. Thanks.  :Smile: 

Rebecca.

----------


## Tracy C

Rebecca,

Stress can be causing this.  Stressing out over this can be making it worse.  Try your very best to take your mind off of it so you are not stressing about it so much.  I know that is not easy but it is very important that you do that.  Focus on doing the things that you love to do - and do them so often that you don't have time to worry about this.

Concerning the itching, get some Nizoral shampoo and follow the directions on the bottle.  Make sure you are also using a good quality moisturizing conditioner.

You already know how important diet, exercise and hydration are.  Do what you need to do to make sure you are taking exceptionally good care of your body.  Take exceptionally good care of your hair as well.  You are not alone in this and please know in your heart that it is probably not as hopeless as you may fear it is.

Tracy

----------


## rebecca2012

Thanks Tracey,

I really appreciate you taking the time to give me advise & ease my concerns. I will get straight onto that shampoo & I will be sure to drink more water. I realized last night that it could be this new Schwarzkopf extra had hair spray I started using around the time I notice my hair was malting more than usual. I will eliminate this & hopefully notice a big difference. I will be taking much more care for my hair from now on.

Thank-you again. Rebecca.

----------


## KRose05

Courtney, I was wondering if you ever found out anything more on what was causing your hair loss? I found your post and you sound a lot like me and what I am going through! I have been losing my hair for 2 plus years and it is soo thin! I have had my hormones tested two times but 2 different doctors and eveything of course came back ok. The one thing that struck me in your post is that you take the SAME birth control pills as me!! Could that be the problem? I'm just wondering what I should do now, either go to my doctor and switch my pills, go see a hormone specialist, or go to a dermatologist. Any advice you have (or anyone for that matter) would be greatly appreciated!!
Thank you! 
Kristi Lee

----------

